# Homebrew layout dye (Dykem substitute)



## Dabbler (Mar 30, 2021)

If you haven't been around a long time, I prefer to make my own cutting and tapping fluids out of things like WD40, sulfated cutting oil, and low odour spirits, and occasionally isopropyl alcohol...

Here's a link to a great write-up on making your own Dykem layout fluid substitute. - apologies for the cross-post to HM, I do try to minimize crosstalk...

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/homebrew-layout-fluid-experiments.91754/


----------



## Canadium (Mar 31, 2021)

Interesting write up. Before I discovered KBC (thanks to this forum) I was actually having a lot of difficulty sourcing reasonably priced Dykem. I found a homemade recipe somewhere where they used 2/3 denatured alcohol, 1/3 shellac, and colored with powdered blue rit dye. Almost tried it out but bought some Dykem from KBC before desperation led me to make my own. I'm interested in your home brew cutting and tapping fluids. Are these posted somewhere?


----------

